#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Paus Benedictus deed aan othering en verspreidde fake news over wetenschap, Islam en profeet

## Revisor

*Religie*

*Rome was niet altijd zo rationeel*

De rede van de paus heeft voor veel ophef gezorgd. Die ging niet over de gewelddadigheid van de islam, maar over de verhouding tussen geloof en rede. Ook hier is de paus weinig flatteus voor de islam, vindt Peter Raedts.

18 september 2006

Zelden is een toespraak zo misverstaan als de lezing die paus Benedictus XVI op 12 september gehouden heeft in de aula van de universiteit van Regensburg.

Vrijwel iedereen gaat ervan uit dat de paus in die toespraak de vreedzaamheid van het christendom stelde tegenover de gewelddadigheid van de islam. De reden van dat contrast zou zijn dat christenen het menselijk verstand – dat ons influistert dat vrede te verkiezen is boven oorlog – serieus nemen en moslims niet. Zij zouden alleen luisteren naar het woord van de Koran, ook al druist dat tegen alle menselijke rede in. En om dat te illustreren wordt keizer Manuel II opgevoerd die in 1391 tegen een Perzische theoloog gezegd heeft – en ik citeer de gewraakte woorden nu uit de toespraak van de paus: „Laat mij toch eens zien wat Mohammed voor nieuws gebracht heeft. Je zult alleen wrede en onmenselijke dingen vinden, zoals het voorschrift om het door hem gepredikte geloof met het zwaard te verbreiden.”

Dat is de zin die aan alle commotie ten grondslag ligt. En inderdaad, hij is weinig vriendelijk voor de profeet. Maar dat is niet waar de paus het over wilde hebben, en misschien had hij dan ook beter dit citaat kunnen weglaten.

De toespraak gaat verder met een volgend citaat waarin de keizer zijn afschuw van de profeet verklaart: „God houdt niet van bloed, tegen het verstand in handelen, en niet in overeenkomst met de rede (logos), is in tegenspraak met het wezen van God.” En daar zit de paus bij het thema van zijn toespraak: de verhouding tussen geloof en rede, een thema dat goed past in de context waarin de toespraak gehouden werd, aan een universiteit met een katholieke theologische faculteit waaraan de paus zelf nog gedoceerd heeft.

De paus behandelt, natuurlijk binnen de christelijke traditie, een vraagstuk dat alle gelovigen, tot welke religie zij ook behoren, bezighoudt: kan een geloof, dat pretendeert betrouwbare uitspraken te doen over een onzichtbare wereld, zich op enigerlei wijze verstaan met de wetenschap, die alleen de zichtbare werkelijkheid als haar object van studie heeft? Zowel vanuit het geloof als vanuit de wetenschap is daar veel over te zeggen.

Zoals te verwachten valt, spreekt de paus vanuit het standpunt van het geloof en dit standpunt zal ik proberen te verhelderen. Wie de wetenschappelijke kant van het verhaal wil horen, wende zich tot Immanuel Kant (geloof zetelt alleen in de ‘praktischer Vernunft’) of tot Herman Philipse (geloof is onzin).

De ene opvatting is dat er nooit een tegenstelling kan bestaan tussen geloof en wetenschap. De schepping, de zichtbare werkelijkheid, is Gods werk, en de menselijke rede weerspiegelt Gods eeuwige rede. Mensen die logisch en zuiver denken, denken als het ware met God mee; dat was het standpunt van keizer Manuel II en het is ook het standpunt van de paus. Hoe meer wetenschap een mens beoefent, des te dieper zal zijn bewondering zijn voor Gods macht en majesteit. Augustinus meende dat juist het feit dat alles in de wereld geordend was in maat, getal en gewicht (Wijsheid 11.21), dus object van wetenschappelijk onderzoek kon zijn, het beste bewijs was dat God de wereld geschapen had. In vurige woorden verdedigt de paus daarom het samengaan van Griekse wijsbegeerte en christelijk geloof. Volgens hem is dat geen historisch toeval geweest. Het kan niet toevallig zijn dat zowel in de Stoa als in het Evangelie van Johannes het redelijke principe waarop de wereld is gefundeerd, wordt aangeduid als de Logos, het Woord.

Benedictus XVI, gepromoveerd op een briljant proefschrift over de middeleeuwse theoloog Bonaventura, is voldoende op de hoogte van de geschiedenis om zich te realiseren dat er een heel andere, veel somberder traditie bestaat. Al rond 200 riep de kerkvader Tertullianus uit dat er geen vergelijk mogelijk was tussen Athene en Jeruzalem, tussen de Academie en de Kerk, en hij eindigde met de uitspraak: „Ik geloof omdat het absurd is.”

Ook laatmiddeleeuwse theologen, daarin gevolgd door Luther, Calvijn en Pascal, leerden dat God in Zijn handelen niet gebonden is aan de rede, maar dat Hij doet wat Hij wil en dat het menselijk verstand derhalve niet bij machte is om achter zijn bedoelingen te komen. Niet in de schepping en dus ook niet in de wetenschap, maar in de bijbel alleen wordt Gods Woord openbaar.

De paus erkent volmondig dat die traditie bestaat, maar wat hij niet vermeldt – en dat vind ik niet zo netjes van hem – is dat deze traditie even eerbiedwaardige bijbelse precedenten heeft als de meer optimistische houding waaraan hij de voorkeur geeft. In het Oude Testament wordt lang gemediteerd over het onbegrijpelijke lijden van de rechtvaardige Job en in het Nieuwe Testament maakt Paulus korte metten met het menselijk verstand als hij zegt: „Het dwaze van God is wijzer dan de mensen, en het zwakke van God is sterker dan de mensen.”

In de geschiedenis van het christendom hebben de optimistische en pessimistische kijk op de mens en zijn mogelijkheden altijd naast en tegenover elkaar bestaan, en dat doen zij nog steeds, ook binnen de katholieke kerk. De paus kiest een positie, ik hoop niet dat hij haar dwingend zal opleggen.

Tijdens zijn lezing komt de paus nog een keer terug bij de islam en daar doet hij iets heel vreemds. Hij citeert de Andalusische theoloog Ibn Hazn, een tiende-eeuwse hard-liner, die verkondigd heeft dat God absoluut transcendent is en aan niets gebonden, zelfs niet aan zijn eigen woord. Die opvatting acht de paus representatief voor de hele islam, zodat in zijn toespraak een tegenstelling gecreerd wordt tussen een wetenschapsvriendelijk christendom en een wetenschapsvijandelijke islam.

Ik hoop dat die tegenstelling retorisch bedoeld is, want aan de werkelijkheid van de islamitische theologie doet zij zwaar tekort. Net als in het christendom zijn er in de islam altijd twee opvattingen geweest over de verhouding tussen geloof en wetenschap. Ibn-Hazn is de islamitische Tertullianus.

Maar terwijl hij zijn onbuigzame uitspraken optekende in Cordoba, was er in Bagdad een invloedrijke school van islamitische geleerden die de hele Griekse wijsbegeerte en wetenschap recipieerde en die in overeenstemming probeerde te brengen met het geloof. Vele theologen zouden genoemd kunnen worden, maar ik kan volstaan met de namen van Avicenna en Averros. En dat ik hen beiden noem is niet toevallig, want zij zijn de twee theologen die de middeleeuwse, westerse theologen geleerd hebben om wetenschap en geloof met elkaar te verzoenen.

De paus zou er verstandig aan hebben gedaan die ereschuld aan de islamitische school in Bagdad vermeld te hebben. Dan zou de toespraak in Regensburg misschien wat minder controverse hebben opgeroepen.

Peter Raedts is hoogleraar Middeleeuwse geschiedenis aan de Radbouduniversiteit Nijmegen.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2006/09/18...195597-a194987


Avveroes / Ibn Rushd was niet van de school van Bagdad maar van Cordoba/Maghreb.

----------

